# New board - Surrogacy Diaries



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Dear Surrogates and IPs.

In response to some of the feedback I have read here on this area, we have set up a new Surrogacy Diaries section, where you can record details of your journey. This board is for Surrogates as well as IPs. This is a public board (i.e. can be read by guests) but other members will not be able to post responses.

I hope you make use of this new area and it can serve as a document for those following behind you on this path. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=555.0

C~x


----------

